
The first augmented reality social network - WallaMe
Hi guys,
we are working hard to create the first augmented reality social network.
We have already spread all over the world but we still have a  few users.
What is missing? Check it out http:&#x2F;&#x2F;walla.me
======
hanniabu
I think it'd be cool if you guys pivoted to a sort of scavenger hunt game with
your friends (or strangers) and/or king of the hill game where you can tag up
places and somehow counteract/tag over others markings....maybe you can have a
social platform surrounded by or based on top of a game platform. This would
give people more of a reason to use the app because there's less of a barrier
for entry. In a social network you would need a bunch of your friends to be on
it for you to join so it ends with s situation that you're seeing where nobody
really joins, but if it's based off of or works in conjunction with social
games then you only need a handful of friends to get started - plus you can
play/meet new people.

Some other ideas: scavenger hunts and treasure maps/hunts made by others, you
can make the scavenger hunt list and treasure maps yourself and also include
ones made by sponsors/advertisers that take you through/by certain shopping
spots or stores ____enable use with quadcopter so people can draw /create
their own virtual courses that they can physically fly through. The benefit of
this is that if you hit a loop then you're not damaging your drone because
it's a virtual obstacle - great for training ____restaurant /travel tips and
suggestions. People can draw a positive review in green or a negative review
in red. One can then swipe through these reviews on the storefront or display
the ratio of positive vs negative reviews which will be done by tallying the
number of messages left in green vs red. I think the traveling aspect will
really set this apart from something like yelp because it can be applied to
anything and the places don't need to be registered/listed like they are in
yelp. ____directions to certain places indoors. For instance if you had a
trade show, you can draw a publicly viewable path to their table that people
can register to see. __ __a game similar to draw something __ __a free draw
option so people can use this to draw and map out furniture in a new apartment
or rearranging the furniture

There's many more ideas related to what you currently have. These are just off
the top of my head, I'm sure if you got the team together you can think of
many more/better options.

------
wingerlang
Where does the social network aspect come in? Had you not mentioned it I had
thought it was something more akin to snapchat with a location based aspect to
it. Even so it looks like users can still look at the pictures directly? But I
am not sure about that.

If it doesn't need the person to be at the location, it is just another
picture sharing app. If it does require that, I can see why it would get old
quite fast.

Looks novel at most, I doubt people crave a new "social network" anyway. The
mere thought of it makes me annoyed tbh.

------
grif-fin
I think these maybe missing:

\- My friends don't use this app, so there is the chicken & egg problem that
exists with all social networking services (can I see public drawings?)

\- Assuming chicken & egg problem did not exist or you have solved it, how
often the friends I am in touch with would draw a message in a particular
place and send it to me and how often do I remember to check their message
when I pass by that place?

Wouldn't it attract more people if it would have been public so I could see
any drawings, information about the building or poster images by anyone?

Pivoting towards a pure anonymous entertainment/game maybe necessary?

Overall it is a cool idea but would people use it without a big pivot? I doubt
so or if they do I'm missing something here

------
verganileonardo
Saw a similar idea back in 2013. They had no success

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/thinkr/id655199132?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/thinkr/id655199132?mt=8)

------
alistproducer2
I put app a few months ago and then deleted it. For me, I just didn't feel
like there was any incentive to create messagees or even view other's. It's
awesome work though. I commend your team for putting it together. Social
networks are hard.

------
afarrell
Since nobody I know currently uses this, what value is there to it which does
not rely on network effects?

------
CogDisco
Wasn't Ingress an augmented-reality social network? It's been around for
years.

